# Anyone have the Octovo Vintage Kindle case



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all!!  Since the prices of the K2 cases are going down I wonder if anyone has the Octovo case and if so how do you like it and pics if you have them.  I cannot decide if I want to upgrade to the K3 or keep the K2.  Thanks.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I have the Octovo Vintage case for my Kindle DX. I just got it a few days ago, and I LOVE it. I'm anxiously awaiting their K3 version, which is in progress according to the company. (I emailed to ask.) I'll post my impressions of the DX case, as the design for the K2 and DX (and hopefully the K3) are pretty much the same.

With my DX, I have been removing it from it's previous case/sleeve and reading it "naked" due to the added weight. The Vintage case is actually light enough I don't need to do that. It's also very slim, which is great because some of my other cases have made the DX feel pretty bulky. Even with that, it still feels very protective of the Kindle. The Kindle hooks into the case via hinges, which doesn't bother me. There is an additional strap across the bottom outside corner of the Kindle for protection. There is a single interior pocket on the opposite flap in the DX version, not sure it's there in the smaller versions. Some reviewers on Amazon complain that the cover of the case presses on the 5-way controller when closed, I checked for this and it does not happen when the cover is simply sitting closed, you have to press the cover tightly closed (like picking it up, setting something on it, or leaning it against something) in order for the controller to be pressed. I don't foresee this being a problem for me.

A couple pics of the DX version, again the K2 version is pretty much the same design, and I'm hoping the K3 version will follow.


Octovo Kindle DX Vintage Leather case by Meghan A, on Flickr


Octovo Kindle DX Vintage Leather case by Meghan A, on Flickr


Octovo Kindle DX Vintage Leather case by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I had this cover when I had kindle 2. Loved it! Its a beautiful cover that feels like reading an old leatherbound book. Its a nice alternative to an oberon cover as it uses the hinges and is slim and compact. At half off for kindle 2 cover I would recommend it if you aren't going to upgrade for awhile. 

I like the "official" cover for kindle 3 but if they are definately making these for kindle 3 I will probably get one when they are ready to order.


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

I really do like the look of this case. Hope they can make the new K3 one available to the UK market.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

All Octovo K2 cases are on sale.  
deb


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I sent Octovo an e-mail several days ago, and they replied quickly with this:



> Thanks for getting in touch!
> 
> We will have cases and accessories specifically for the Kindle 3, including leather, Splash Proof, and Slip Covers. Our Kindle 3 just arrived today and we are finalising measurements and details. We expect to have our first accessories launched in mid-September. The Splash Proof and Slip Covers will probably launch first followed by the leather cases in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks to all of you.


----------

